# Farting



## Dee72 (Dec 31, 2013)

My V suffers from serious Farting. We give him Acana which is pretty good kibble but he just stinks the house out.

I'm seriously considering changing from Acana to TOTW but don't know if that will solve it.

On the weekends I give him boiled chicken, rice and pumpkin and guess what the farts stop instantly.

Can't afford to cook food everyday nor do I have the time, is he allergic?


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Which flavour of Acana are you currently feeding?

We were feeding Acana chicken and potatoe and had the same smelly issue. We switched to the lamb and have not had a problem since. Before he would clear the room/car/wherever he was.


----------



## Dee72 (Dec 31, 2013)

Sport and agility


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey Dee,

Are you sure it's the pup?!?!?

They often get blamed first in our house for 'stinking the place out' 

Just a thought before changing the kibble!!!! 

Hobbsy


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I just gave our boy a sample of Acana Ranchlands today and noticed he stinks to high heaven! Usually we feed TOTW and never have any issues


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Interesting. We feed Acana Chicken & Burbank Potato but haven't had any trouble! Though I think we might switch to TOTW as it's a lot easier to find in our area (and get coupons for  )


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

You might look into "Honest Kitchen" I have it on very good "recommendation" That it is the BEST"
I don't feed it, so I have only second hand knowledge... Honestkitchen.com


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

If a change of kibble doesn't work, trying giving him a pro/prebiotic with his food. This will help the flora in his gut and his digestions.

You could always buy gas masks for the hoomans in the house ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I cut back on the amount of beer & beans PIKE gets - seems 2 work - LOL


----------



## Dee72 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok so first I have to check myself, then the wife, then the kids and if isn't us try prebiotics. Then if the problem persists buy a gas mask... ;D


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

We feed Acana Wild Prairie and don't have any issues. Our girl does occasionally fart but it's only when she needs to poop and is protesting going outside for whatever reason. Haha. Definitely try some probiotics.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

When mine have fresh kangaroo or fresh venison, you can cut it with a knife and hand out slices.......


----------

